# Anyone got a BFP on first IVF?



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi
I'm due to start my first ivf end of Dec beginning of Jan. We are using donor sperm and I'm donating half my eggs. I'm 25 my FSH is 7.5 and my AMH is 35. I have never been pregnant before.
I'm so down at the moment and really need to hear some positive storys of ladies getting a BFP on there first IVf. 
I'm not a positive person at all I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I'm petrified this won't work.
Anyones positive storys would be much appreciated.
Thank you D xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi XXDONNAXX,

i carnt comment on a BFP yet but I'm also on my first ever go with IVF Ive never had or even got close to a pregnancy as well as you. think you just have to try and stay positive Hun one thing i have learnt is to take each day as it comes through your journey wishing you all the luck for when you do start! this is a lovely forum and I'm so glad i stumbled upon it the ladies are so helpful and supportive really nice specially if you don't have anyone who you can talk to!   X


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you hugs.
I no everyone if different. I'm just up and down its so hard. I think PMA is a big part of this. I no every things looks so good and we have been given a 50% success rate but its so hard! If only we could see the future.
Hope this works out for you aswell hun xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah totally agree everyone is different and they will treat you how they should they will look at your history look in to whats what. have you had all your tests done? it would be brilliant if we could look into the future but go into it positive well try thats all i am take each day as it comes   enjoy Xmas than look forward to starting your journey! 
I'm 27 already down regging first part of treatment my clinic have a alright success rate but they only transfer 1 now its the rules so I'm only getting 1 transfered!   X


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

hi ladies. I had bfp on first ivf with one put back. Unex fert. Good luck xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi ladies I have also been very lucky! First ivf gave us DD, and I am
Now ( just) pregnant again following our second cycle! 

Try to keep as positive as possible... There is lots of hope! Xxx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Also hugs I had a Set with DD.. It's quality not quantity!! Xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow that's fantastic girls! Worked both times that made me smile 
Hugs and my tests seem fine so fingers crossed. My best friend just had her baby yesterday and I want this to work so bad xxx


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Donna, it is such a hard balance between trying to stay positive and worrying that if you get your hopes up it wil hurt more if it doesn't work. However after 3 yrs of trying I am 30 weeks preg after my first ivf  attempt. We also had only one blast so had all our hopes on one little egg.  I would try and enjoy the next couple of months, get excited and try to think of each attempt as getting one step closer to your dream. Even if the first doesn't work you can see it as a practice run to get doses correct etc. Wishing you lots of luck. X


----------



## Hannah25 (Nov 16, 2011)

hi guys
i can't help on the BFP part, but we are about to start our first cycle in Jan, so will be around the same time as you, and looking for friends to go through the journey with! 
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Monkeymoo said:


> hi ladies. I had bfp on first ivf with one put back. Unex fert. Good luck xx


My story is very similar to Monkeymoo's. We have been marked down as unexplained, after 5 failed IUI's we tried IVF. With our first attempt we had 4 follies, 2 eggs, only one fertilised and was put back. We got a BFP !!

Sue


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi hannah25
How r u feeling? Have u got your tx plan. This is my first ivf aswell. Hopefully we can keep each other sane xxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats sue. With every positive story I feel a bit better .
That is exactly how I feel don't want to get my hopes up for it not to work xxx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi

Donna - i was 25 when i had my 1st ivf (ICSI) and got a   i also donated half my eggs, we had 8 each, and 5 fertalised only 1 made it to blast . Saddly the lady i donated to got a   and i felt so guilty. So good luck and all the best and lots of          

becky xx


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Donna I am another lucky one BFP on first ICSI with SET. Then after being told we had more chance of winning the lottery than concieving naturally we had a natural pg. Never give up and good luck xxx


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi there! 
Im another one. My DS (now almost 4) was born after our 1st attempt at ICSI. We are about to start again next month in the hope of making him a big brother. GOOD LUCK I hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Ella101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there,

Was just reading through this thread there & it has been great to see so many positive results on the first go! I am about to start ICSI in Jan (have my scans etc on 27/12), so excited about starting but very nervous as after all this time I really have all my hopes pinned on it working out.
I just felt my chances first time around wouldn't be that great considering it takes many people a few goes, although emma444 your advice is great - just to look at each go as a step closer & a practice run to get things right the next time.

Donna & Hannah, I'll be going through treatment at the same time no doubt, so we can always update here as I'm sure being able to speak to others while going through this at the same time will be a huge help!

xx


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Ella one of the many things to bear in mind with IVF is there are many many reasons for IF which obviously effect success rates, from your signature it looks like you are MF the same as us which will hopefully go in your favour. Good luck for 2012 x


----------



## Ella101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you sleepypenguin, here's hoping!

Congrats on your new arrival too! x


----------



## Stansley2007 (Aug 7, 2011)

Its lovely to see so many positive messages on this post. 

I have my first consultation for IVF on the 20th December and am very apprehensive. They have told me with all being well i should be able to start my treatment straight away!   eekkk!! So will be also having IVF January time. Good luck to all the other ladies going through it at the same time. Hopefully we can all catch up and seek each other for support and advise  . 

I am very very grateful for this site  x


----------



## symanthaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey,
        I had my treatment in july it was my 1st attempt at ivf and im currently 22wks pregnant with twins   so it does happen xx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Woow you have all made me feel so much more positive girls! 
I'm always here to chat if you want girls, its my first treatment so won't have much advice but always here to listen  hopefully we will get lots more positive stories to keep us going xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Woow you have all made me feel so much more positive girls! 
I'm always here to chat if you want girls, its my first treatment so won't have much advice but always here to listen  hopefully we will get lots more positive stories to keep us going xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Woow you have all made me feel so much more positive girls! 
I'm always here to chat if you want girls, its my first treatment so won't have much advice but always here to listen  hopefully we will get lots more positive stories to keep us going xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Woow you have all made me feel so much more positive girls! 
I'm always here to chat if you want girls, its my first treatment so won't have much advice but always here to listen  hopefully we will get lots more positive stories to keep us going xxxx


----------

